# App iOS Calendrier, avoir plusieurs alertes par défaut



## Tournicoti (7 Février 2019)

Ayant fait switcher quelqu'un d'Android vers iOS elle voudrait qu'un événement créé dans son agenda Google (Agenda) ait plusieurs rappels par défaut.
Sur Agenda elle a réglé les RDV avec plusieurs alertes par défaut:
- 30 min avant,
- 1 jour avant,
- 2 jours avant.
Ces alertes sont bien prises en compte dans les agendas Android. Mais dans Calendrier iOS (que j'appellerai ici iCal, mais c'est aussi valable sur macOS) seule l'alerte 30min avant est retenue et est ajoutée à l'alerte par défaut définie dans "Réglages" d'iOS. C'est à dire que si on y définit l'alerte par défaut à 1H, l'événement créé sur Google/Android aura 2 alertes: 30min avant et 1H avant (on perd les 1j et 2j avant mais l'alerte par défaut d'iOS s'ajoute).
Mais un RDV créé sur iOS n'aura que l'alerte par défaut définie dans Réglages (dans mon ex. 1H avant).
iCal est nettement moins souple que Agenda mais le souci est que Google Agenda ne génère pas d'alerte d'anniversaires. De mémoire, sur Android il y a juste un rappel le jour même, sans alerte, alors qu'on est averti par une alerte sonore la veille et le jour j avec iCal. Les anciennes versions le faisaient mais plus depuis pas mal de temps... je me demande qui s'est dit chez Google: améliorons Agenda en supprimant les alertes de rappel d'anniversaire.
Bref, soit d'un coté je perds la personnalisation des alertes, soit je perds les alertes d'anniversaires. Ce bridage politique m'agace un peu.

Ai-je manqué quelque chose? Avez-vous des améliorations à suggérer?


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

L’application Calendrier sur iOS ne permet d’ajouter que deux alertes sur un événement.

Si je créé une événement avec 3 alertes par défaut dans Google Agenda (via le site web Google) j’obtiens :
- Sur Mac OS (application Calendrier, Mojave) : L’événement est bien visible *avec les 3 alertes* ;
- sur iOS (application Calendrier, iOS 12) : l’événement est créé avec deux alertes affichées : les deux premières alertes de l’agenda Google (*ou du moins, les deux alertes les plus proches de l’événement *si j’ai bien compris le truc). La troisième alerte est toujours existante mais ne s’affiche pas.

Si sur iOS je modifie une des alertes (une des deux alertes affichées donc), les 3 alertes (dont celle qui a été modifiée) sont toujours visibles sur Mac OS ou sur Google Agenda.

Quand tu créé l’événement directement sur Calendrier iOS ce sont évidement les alertes indiquées depuis l’application Calendrier qui sont prises en compte.

Peut-être que d’autre app. IOS de gestion de calendrier (Fantastical ? Calendars ?) permettent de gérer plus finement les alertes par défaut.


----------



## Tournicoti (7 Février 2019)

Merci de ta réponse et d'avoir regardé. Tu me confirmes bien ce que j'avais vu (sauf sur la partie macOS qui, elle, conserve les 3 alertes si l'événement a été créé ailleurs, mais n'en créera qu'une par défaut si on crée l'évt. depuis macOS).
Comme c'est pour des RDV perso je ne vais pas lui faire acheter une solution pro type Fantastical, mais autant elle est assez enchantée du switch Android vers iOS, autant elle est déçue de découvrir qu'il est très difficile de customiser ses sonneries, customiser son écran (mettre l'icône de l'app où elle veut pour pas cacher la photo du fond d'écran), customiser ses alertes... Sur Android elle avait enregistré un rire de ses enfants en sonnerie SMS, mais sur iOS c'est nettement plus difficile et décourageant.

Et même si j'apprécie l'écosystème, ce coté rigide et (paradoxalement) Orwellien est navrant. Je suis peut-être naïf, mais si la mévente des iPhones pouvait incidemment faire en sorte qu'ils soient plus à l'écoute des consommateurs, ce serait une bonne chose. Est-ce dangereux ou impossible de laisser un utilisateur mettre ses icônes où il veut sur une grille, je ne crois pas.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Février 2019)

Bonjour @Tournicoti, 
Pour avoir à un moment été un switcher, je comprends parfaitement ton propos dans la fin de ton commentaire précédent. Il faut cependant comprendre qu'Apple "verrouille" son système et en limite la personnalisation pour éviter au maximum les bugs. C'est bien connu :  Plus tu laisses de liberté, plus il y a de chances que ça foute la merde.
Et si ton amie souhaite un téléphone "personnalisable", ce n'est effectivement pas vers iPhone qu'il faut se tourne.
Apple, c'est de la sobriété et de l'efficacité, et parfois c'est, je te l'accorde, frustrant de ne pas pouvoir changer une couleur ou insérer facilement une sonnerie. 
C'est le choix de deux politiques différentes. Dans un monde idéal, le smartphone parfait serait la qualité de l'OS d'iPhone et l'ouverture à la personnalisation offerte par Android.

Concernant les icônes et l'arrière plan cependant, il existe un petit subterfuge si vraiment elle y tient, avec des icones reprenant l'arrière plan :


----------



## Tournicoti (8 Février 2019)

Merci pour l'astuce des icônes "invisibles", je ne la connaissais pas. Mais tu fais confiance à un mec qui a 1380 mails non lus (car qui utilise encore un mail en pop3)? 

Par contre si je comprends qu'il faille cadrer le fonctionnement de l'appareil, créer une sonnerie personnalisée ou pouvoir placer ses icônes ne me paraissent pas être de la customisation poussée et insurmontable pour Apple, c'est plutôt selon moi une volonté marketing de ne pas "faire gadget".
Je me trompe peut-être mais je fais un vague parallèle avec une anecdote personnelle d'il y a plus de 10 ans: j'étais un peu dubitatif de constater que la commande vocale de mon cabriolet Mercedes à 65k€ était moins performante que celui de ma Laguna de fonction à 25k€. Le vendeur m'avait toisé et dit que chez MB on ne faisait pas dans le gadget. A cette époque MB voyait ses ventes diminuer et l'âge moyen de l'acheteur remonter plus fortement que chez ses concurrents. Ils ont depuis rajeuni la gamme, commencé à y laisser des "gadgets" et les ventes sont reparties. Je ne suis pas sûr que ma comparaison soit la plus judicieuse au premier abord, mais ça me laisse le même sentiment à penser qu'Apple vieillit et n'écoute pas tant que ça ses clients.


----------



## Chris K (8 Février 2019)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, cela a toujours été ainsi chez Apple, même avant l’arrivée d’OS X (et donc longtemps avant la génèse d’iOS).
Sur OS 9 les possibilités de customisation étaient en portion congrue (face à un Windows par exemple qui autorisait le changement de couleurs un peu partout, l’ajustement de la taille des barres de défilement etc.). Et pourtant, à cette époque, Apple n’était pas aussi florissante qu’aujourd’hui. Il fallait jouer de l’utilitaire pour pouvoir customiser l’OS (avec plus ou moins de bonheur).


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

Tournicoti a dit:


> Et même si j'apprécie l'écosystème, ce coté rigide et (paradoxalement) Orwellien est navrant.



Bonjour,

un OS comme Androïd gavé de trackers proposé par une firme Google qui monétise les données perso de ses utilisateurs me paraît nettement plus _Orwellien_ qu’un OS qui propose 2 alertes calendrier au lieu de 3.

a+


----------



## joncrasi (3 Octobre 2020)

Il me semble qu’il soit possible d’ajouter d’avantage d‘alertes depuis le calendrier sous macOS, vont elles fonctionner ensuite sur iOS ?


----------

